# Ridiculous Cyclist sun tan



## Big Dave laaa (23 Jul 2016)

How is the sunny weather treating everyone? My Mrs just pointed out to me that I have the most ridiculous suntan ever. White hands, extremely brown forearms and lower legs a white body and totally sun tanned head and neck apart from where my shades have been. Going on holiday Monday 

So does anyone else wear a cyclists sun tan with pride?


----------



## BorderReiver (23 Jul 2016)

Absolutely! Had my work medical last week and got some funny looks from the doctor but at least my resting heart rate and blood pressure were both on the low side of normal.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2016)

I wear fingerless gloves so have tanned fingers, white hands and tanned arms. I also have tan lines on my face from my glasses

One of the girls at work said she wished she had a tan like mine, I suggested she get a bike


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jul 2016)

Seems like there is a variety:


----------



## PpPete (23 Jul 2016)

Make sure you wear jerseys and shorts that are all exactly the same length so the line between white & brown is nice & crisp.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (23 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Seems like there is a variety:
> 
> View attachment 135868



Well at least I can say I have a pro tan. There the similarities end unfortunately.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2016)

I've not been out much this year so haven't got the pale hands. Still got last year's tan line from my bib shorts though.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jul 2016)

Just wait till you get tan lines from your helmet vents!


----------



## Big Dave laaa (23 Jul 2016)

Forgot to mention them  being bald of head


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2016)

Factor 50. Plenty of it.

I missed the back of one calf the other day. Painful results.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Jul 2016)

Yup , the vents on my helmet make my head look like its sponsored by Adidas


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2016)

Being a naturist I couldn't give two fig leaves what sort of tan I have.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Seems like there is a variety:
> 
> View attachment 135868


I am picture four but it's known as 'the ginner'


----------



## Roadrider48 (23 Jul 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I've not been out much this year so haven't got the pale hands. Still got last year's tan line from my bib shorts though.


I too was strangely still quite heavily tanned from last June.
Heavily topped up now though!


----------



## speccy1 (23 Jul 2016)

I come under pro, but again that`s where the similarities end. Two slight differences though, my lines aren`t as crisp as I would have liked due to my jerseys and shorts moving during the ride, and I have a little burnt patch on each hand where there is a gap on the back of my gloves


----------



## Saluki (23 Jul 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Well at least I can say I have a pro tan. There the similarities end unfortunately.


Me too.


----------



## andrew_s (23 Jul 2016)

I used to have a classic pro tan (apart from not wearing gloves), with nice sharp lines, aided by a bulk buy of sale shorts when the LBS fell out with the Cannondale rep, so all my shorts were the same length. I've switched to baggies now (for pockets, mostly), and my tan lines are more MTB.
However, I've also switched to SPD sandals, so I've got interesting feet






The other interesting cycling-specific tan you can get is hands with brown spots all over from string-back mitts.


----------



## Salad Dodger (23 Jul 2016)

Like the chap in the previous post, I wear " hole-y" shoes a lot. Which made for a talking point when the nurse was checking my feet at my recent diabetic checkup.....

I used to do a lot of kayaking, and my summer short sleeved cag, with neoprene semi-seals round the upper arms, used to leave really spectacular cag tan lines!


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2016)

From my fingertips, I don't wear gloves in the summer, to just above my elbows I'm brown, then a red ring and the white begins, my head and neck are brown, the lower half of my thighs are brown as are my knees, below my knee's I'm white.


----------



## Justinslow (24 Jul 2016)

I'm with @Dogtrousers factor 50 and long sleeve jersey! 
Had a malignant melanoma, don't want one again .


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I am picture four but it's known as 'the ginner'



Me too, even after slapping sun block on.


----------



## Serynia (24 Jul 2016)

Ran out of factor 50 last week, not sure how, as my Son gets it on prescription in rather large bottles. Anyhow decided to check an old holiday bag and YES found a bottle slapped it on did 20 very Hot slow miles with my 24 year old daughter in tow with lunch stop outside as well. Got home looked in the mirror and found the reason my arms were so itchy... bright red idiot burn... Realised then that we had not used that bag in about 4 years who knew sunblock had a best by date


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2016)

I have only ever suffered on the bike with sunburn once and that was when I rode to London in 2008, I was in it all day, recent years I am usually in no more than a few hours and only ever tan, but then it never goes away over winter either.


----------



## Hyslop (24 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Yup , the vents on my helmet make my head look like its sponsored by Adidas


Ihave very little hair and I wear a Catlike helmet,very holey indeed!I solved the problem of an unusual tan,by means of a nifty little mesh cap,works a treat and means that,being small I m not the butt of a series of weak jokes from my taller but dimmer pals!


----------



## clid61 (24 Jul 2016)

I've got different shades of tan on my arms due to sun\ weather as also white bits due to glasses, legs are evenly tanned though


----------



## Svendo (24 Jul 2016)

I remember seeing a Helms cartoon of a cyclist on the first day of their family summer holiday sunbathing with their arm warmers and leg warmers and balaclava on to 'balance up' the tan.


----------



## G3CWI (24 Jul 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> So does anyone else wear a cyclists sun tan with pride?



I had not noticed mine until I shot a product video at work last week and it was all too clear!


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Jul 2016)

Developing a nice pro tan now but put plenty of 24 hr sun lotion on,got to show off the 'guns' properly

Not the best pic but you get the idea;


----------



## BikeCurious (25 Jul 2016)

I had the pro look until the weekend when I went out sleeveless (not on the bike). Now I've got white hands, brown arms to above the elbow, pink up to the shoulder then pure white body. I call it the Neapolitan look.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Jul 2016)

It was only when lying in a hospital bed last year after having broken my leg, that I became self conscious of my tan lines. A tee shirt meant the arm and neck lines were not showing, but shorts didn't cover my white feet with a crisp edge above my ankles where my socks stopped, then brown legs, then white above where my cycling shorts stopped. And full length pyjama bottoms were not a practical option.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2016)

I have little brown dots on the back of my hands from the hole in my cycling gloves.


----------



## Brandane (26 Jul 2016)

This thread should have an "unsuitable for meal times" warning. Male feet and legs are best kept hidden from the camera, chaps.


----------



## _aD (28 Jul 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Developing a nice pro tan now but put plenty of 24 hr sun lotion on,got to show off the 'guns' properly
> Not the best pic but you get the idea



Looks like we need to start a new mega-thread "My gratuitous leg picture of the day - where's yours?".


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (28 Jul 2016)

I wear these old school mitts. I have tanned ovals on the backs of my hands!


----------



## subaqua (28 Jul 2016)

my feet just look dirty when I wear sandals and get a "tan" in the summer. 

i have a diver/cyclist tan . head and neck is the most brown. 

I also need to see the doc about a mole that has gone a bit fuzzy that i noticed today. yes appointment is booked .


----------



## Ajay (28 Jul 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Developing a nice pro tan now but put plenty of 24 hr sun lotion on,got to show off the 'guns' properly
> 
> Not the best pic but you get the idea;
> 
> View attachment 136124


I'm not quite sure what I'm looking at there, are you in a butcher's?


----------



## Vantage (29 Jul 2016)

My 9 year old daughter cracked up laughing when I showed the tan lines where shorts and jersey short sleeves end. She was in hysterics.


----------

